# IP Video 9100 + FTP



## tlj (27. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen, ich habe mir die IP Video 9100(a) + eine cinch cam geholt, ich hab sie angeschlossen, und kann das bild sehen, aba leider funktioniert der ftp upload nicht..., ich habe schon alles ausprobiert  kein bild kommt an auf meinen ftp

ich weiß z.b. nicht was mit account gemeint ist.. den username hab ich dort auchmal eingegeben und die manual hilft auch nicht weiter, da die informationen eher spärlich darin gegeben sind


----------

